# Water Broke 40hrs ago - no contractions (home birth)



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

My friend is having a home birth (w/ a wonderful home birth midwife) and her water started leaking 40hrs ago. It has been confirmed that it is her water. But she has not had any contractions yet. She is on her way to the chiropractor and then the midwife is coming over later for homeopathy and accupressure. But she is beginning to get nervous because of infection risk since her water has been broken for so long with no start of labor. She is right at 38 weeks.

Any insight or info for her? Anyone with a similar experience?


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't have experience with this, but what I've read has led me to believe that if it's only leaking, and even if it's broken, it can re-seal. The baby will receive fluids from mama, as long as she is drinking enough. Nothing should go in the vagina. As long as there is no fever/no other signs of infection, she could go another few weeks.


----------



## Milkymommy (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that J2 and I have the same friend.









What if an internal exam was done by the midwife? Does that change things?


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

Is the water leaking or was it truely broken (meaning: it gushed out). I had a leak that spontaneously re-sealed after about a day. I went into labor a few days later.

Either way, the MW should keep her hands outta there. I mean, if there's no ctx then there's no reason to think your friend is dilating and no reason to do an internal exam. The more internal exams that get done, the more bacteria is pushed up the vagina toward the baby. If the water is truely broken, the risk of infection is higher than if it is unbroken or just leaking.

Have your friend drink lots and lots of water, so her body can keep replacing that amniotic fluid.


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

I would say that an internal exam would change the risk factor and not to allow one to be done.

It is possible for the bag to re-seal but at 38 weeks-- it is more likely that this is indicating baby is pretty close to ready.

What is her midwife saying to her? Is she monitoring kick counts and watching her own temperature?

If she is getting nervous-- it is likely to inhibit labor.

If she is getting nervous then mama needs to do what mama needs to do to feel safe.

Has she tried any natural techniques to get labor started? Curb walking, nipple stimulation, making out?

Let us know how she's doing!


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

My water was broken for 2d before I went into labor (homebirth). I think I had one vaginal exam, right after my water broke, and nothing else. My mw monitored me with a doppler every few hours, and the baby was kicking, so I felt okay.

Nothing in my vagina, really really careful hygiene, and everything was fine. Once labor did start, it was fast and furious -- less than 2h!


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

*HERE IS WHAT TO LOOK FOR*
Monitor temperature. If it reaches 100.4 she has an infection and needs antibiotics. After introduction of antibiotics her fever should dissipate and she can go on normally as long as she stays on them.
I had PROM and was lied to and led to believe that it meant my baby was in trouble. As long as she doesn't have a fever and as pps said nothing goes in her vagina, she will be fine. I have a friend who started leaking at 18 weeks and she carried to full term! She'll be just fine. She sould drink lots and lots of water and monitor her temperature. Don't let her get frightened into going to the hospital because if she does they'll pit her until she needs a cesarean. That's what happened to me.
This information is based of the World Heath Organization's Labor and Delivery manual. You can find it here:
http://www.who.int/reproductive-heal...cpnc/pcpnc.pdf


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

if it's not still leaking it's likley that it resealed. I would wait for contrax to come on. this happens a good bit, actually.

drink lots of water and rest b/c I doubt this baby will be inside much longer =)

OH! and I would NOT do ANY internal exams unless there was serious reason to do so. THIS is what causes infections. nothing should inter the vagina whatsoever.


----------



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, NOTHING in the vag, hypercleanliness, take some Vit. C and echinacea and stay away from the hospital unless signs turn to concerning (fever, odor). This (water breaking, no labor) is what happened to me, and I was pushed into going to the hospital, and ugly traumatic things ensued. It was horrible, the worst experience of my life. And probably could have been avoided completely.


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Still leaking as far as I know. She already had one internal to check if it was indeed amniotic fluid and to see if there was any progress at all. That was earlier on though.

Haven't had an update from her in a while.

Wait - just checked (facebook) and apparently she is in the throes of labor. So I guess all is fine and chiropractics, accupressure, and homeopathy worked to kick start labor after 2 days of water leaking! Yay!


----------



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank god! Good for her!!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh good. Glad to hear she went into labor.


----------

